# My car won't move



## 240newbie (Feb 9, 2005)

Alrighty, so I swaped a new KA24DE into my '92 240. Now it runs absolutely great but it won't go anywhere. The FSM said to engage the hand brake and then shift through the gears (automatic tranny) and I should feel a little shock on my hand as I go through each gear. Well, I don't feel anything and when I put it in drive the car doesn't move. Also, when I put it in neutral the engine idle almost dies but not quite. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Mekanik22 (Mar 14, 2005)

Does it shift into ALL gears? Does the car creep at ALL when in a drive gear? Does it race (sound like it's slipping)? More importantly, is the proper amount of fluid in it, not too full or not too low and whats the condition of the fluid?


----------



## 240newbie (Feb 9, 2005)

I can move the shift lever into every gear. It doesn't make any slipping noises and when I move the shifter I can't feel in click into gear or anything. I put in new transmission fluid and the level looked a bit low but still "in the zone" so I just now put in about a quarter of a quarter and it looks a little bit too high. Oh, the only gear it will creep at all in is reverse.


----------



## 240newbie (Feb 9, 2005)

Update: I haven't done anything to it, but now it will creep a little faster than before and it will go forward and backward instead of just backward. When I took the transmision off a lot of fluid came out of the torque converter but I didn't measure it. Could it be that I didn't pour enough fluid back in? Oh, the front exhuast pipe isn't on either. It sounds like it morphed into a Mustang 429 BOSS or something. :thumbup:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Are you sure the ATF level is correct and how do you measure it? The proper way to measure the ATF level on the dip stick is to first fully warm up the motor; now while the motor is idling and in Park or Neutral, measure the level. If it's too full, the tranny will not operate correctly and it's bad for the seals.


----------



## 240newbie (Feb 9, 2005)

All right, I'll be sure to check that. When I took off the torque converter a lot of ATF fluid came out and the FSM said to put back the same amount as drained or 2 liters if the torque converter was new. Well I didn't get a chance to measue how much drained out when it came out so I put in a little over a liter I think. If that wasn't enough will the transmission fluid in the regular tranny fill it up enough or are those two totally separate units and the fluid in each totally separate?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

240newbie said:


> All right, I'll be sure to check that. When I took off the torque converter a lot of ATF fluid came out and the FSM said to put back the same amount as drained or 2 liters if the torque converter was new. Well I didn't get a chance to measue how much drained out when it came out so I put in a little over a liter I think. If that wasn't enough will the transmission fluid in the regular tranny fill it up enough or are those two totally separate units and the fluid in each totally separate?


Both the tranny and the torque converter oil passages are connected so they both use the same fluid.


----------



## 240newbie (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah...checking the fluid the right way sure helps. I was down about 2 quarts. So it will drive now. But this is ridiculous...I must have terrible luck with Nissans. When I took it for a test drive it went out fine but in about a mile my engine temp gauge started climbing. Well I got into this mess of having to change engines by overheating my old engine in the first place. So I shut it off before it actually overheated, but what now?? It's not even the same engine! Could it be my old radiator?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

240newbie said:


> Yeah...checking the fluid the right way sure helps. I was down about 2 quarts. So it will drive now. But this is ridiculous...I must have terrible luck with Nissans. When I took it for a test drive it went out fine but in about a mile my engine temp gauge started climbing. Well I got into this mess of having to change engines by overheating my old engine in the first place. So I shut it off before it actually overheated, but what now?? It's not even the same engine! Could it be my old radiator?



You might have an air pocket in the cooling system.


----------



## 240newbie (Feb 9, 2005)

How do I get rid of an air pocket?


----------



## Mekanik22 (Mar 14, 2005)

240newbie said:


> How do I get rid of an air pocket?


Take the rad cap off and run the vehicle with the heater on. Once you feel heat blowing out, you've gotten rid of the air...


----------



## Mekanik22 (Mar 14, 2005)

Also check other things like making sure your thermostat is still good. Make sure it's facing the right direction too (Spring goes TOWARD the engine). Make sure your water pump is still in good shape, not leaking or anything like that. Also, make sure you have enough coolant in the system. That's the FIRST check you should be doing. Second should be that your belt is is good condition. Then move on to other things.


----------

